# Playing Hooky ROCKS!



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

I'm playing hookie today (I don't do it very often) and I've got to say - television is so much better when I know that normally I couldn't be watching it.


----------



## Jdvn1 (Sep 15, 2005)

I have some friends that used to say that stolen chicken tastes better than paid-for chicken. They could actually tell the difference.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

Jdvn1 said:
			
		

> I have some friends that used to say that stolen chicken tastes better than paid-for chicken. They could actually tell the difference.



 I don't really understand how you would *steal* chicken... but maybe I'm just not that crafty...


----------



## Rel (Sep 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm playing hookie today (I don't do it very often) and I've got to say - television is so much better when I know that normally I couldn't be watching it.




Someone is being a naughty girl!  And we all know what happens to naughty girls, don't we?


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Someone is being a naughty girl!  And we all know what happens to naughty girls, don't we?




They visit EN World?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Someone is being a naughty girl!  And we all know what happens to naughty girls, don't we?



 Make them cakes for their birthday to entice them to go to the NC Game Day?


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 15, 2005)

Naughty girls and cake.  Now I know what to ask for on MY birthday.


----------



## Wystan (Sep 15, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Naughty girls and cake.  Now I know what to ask for on MY birthday.



Now now.....

Not gonna be prudent....


----------



## WayneLigon (Sep 15, 2005)

Not a bad idea. I'm about due for a 'mental health day'  at work 

I only ever blew off one class, though, and it was just half of one on the last day, so I could go see _Return of the Jedi with _ some friends.


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 15, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Naughty girls and cake.  Now I know what to ask for on MY birthday.




I'm asking for naughty girls *in* cake.  Mmmmm...frosting...


----------



## Crothian (Sep 15, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I'm asking for naughty girls *in* cake.  Mmmmm...frosting...




make sure she's not in the cake when you bake it....


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 15, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> Naughty girls and cake.  Now I know what to ask for on MY birthday.



You know I think I'd rather have my naughty girl with pie...

*nods helpfully*


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know I think I'd rather have my naughty girl with pie...




*leans in and points* You gonna eat that?


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

WayneLigon said:
			
		

> Not a bad idea. I'm about due for a 'mental health day'  at work



My mom used to let take days off from middle and high school just to get a break whenever I was feeling overly stressed.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> You know I think I'd rather have my naughty girl with pie...
> 
> *nods helpfully*



 ... Pumpkin pie? Eh? Eh?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

My mum was the same way... well... I would say "hey Mum - I'm staying home today," and she would call me in.

And now - once or twice in a semester I'll take a day just to chill, watch tv, and eat like 7 bowls of Mini-Wheats.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... Pumpkin pie? Eh? Eh?



Let me guess....you'd prefer Jelly Cake?

Mmmmm, jelly cake..........


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Let me guess....you'd prefer Jelly Cake?
> 
> Mmmmm, jelly cake..........




I prefer mine cream filled.


----------



## Rel (Sep 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... Pumpkin pie? Eh? Eh?




Check please...


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Check please...



Here you go sir.

<hand Rel the check for his meal>


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> I prefer mine cream filled.



Well, jelly cake does have a layer of whipped cream.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> ... Pumpkin pie? Eh? Eh?



Lemme see, I think I am a lesbian...you wanna help me carry that out to my car please?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

What exactly is jelly cake?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> My mum was the same way... well... I would say "hey Mum - I'm staying home today," and she would call me in.
> 
> And now - once or twice in a semester I'll take a day just to chill, watch tv, and eat like 7 bowls of Mini-Wheats.




why not take a friday off and get a 3 day weekend?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> why not take a friday off and get a 3 day weekend?



 Becuase I already have Friday off (no classes, I work at home)!    4 day weekend!!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> What exactly is jelly cake?



Jelly, like any kind of jelly that you like making PBJs with can be made into a cake (Grape, Apricot, etc.). The bottom layer of the cake is cake, followed by jelly, followed by more cake, followed by more jelly, followed by more cake and finally Whipped cream spread on top.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jelly, like any kind of jelly that you like making PBJs with can be made into a cake (Grape, Apricot, etc.). The bottom layer of the cake is cake, followed by jelly, followed by more cake, followed by more jelly, followed by more cake and finally Whipped cream spread on top.



 Okay - THAT is what I want at the NC Game Day for my birthday!  Rel, take notes!


----------



## DungeonmasterCal (Sep 15, 2005)

I once had a schedule like that in college... spring semester with no classes on Friday and only one on Thursdays at 4:30 in the afternoon.  You can just imagine how many of THOSE I attended.


----------



## MaxKaladin (Sep 15, 2005)

When I was in college I managed several times to arrange things so all my classes were on Tuesday and Thursday so I had four day weekends every week.


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I once had a schedule like that in college... spring semester with no classes on Friday and only one on Thursdays at 4:30 in the afternoon.  You can just imagine how many of THOSE I attended.




Reminds me of my Saturday classes.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

DungeonmasterCal said:
			
		

> I once had a schedule like that in college... spring semester with no classes on Friday and only one on Thursdays at 4:30 in the afternoon.  You can just imagine how many of THOSE I attended.



 *chuckles*  My schedule is pretty sweet all things considered...  I have a full day of classes on Monday/Thursday (from 9.55-4.50 with a short break in the afternoon) and a single block class on Wednesday from 2.00-5.00.  So I can work/do homework on Tuesday, Wednesday morning, and all day Friday.  Totally sweet.


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

Jelly Roll

Prep Time: 5 minutes
Cook Time: 35 minutes
Yield: 8 servings

1 cup sifted cake flour (sift before measuring)
1 cup sugar
1 1/2 teaspoons baking powder
1/4 teaspoon salt
1/2 cup softened butter or vegetable shortening (or a mixture)
4 large eggs
2 teaspoons vanilla extract
1/4 cup confectioners' sugar
1 cup seedless red raspberry or apricot jam

Preheat oven to 375 degrees F. Grease a jelly roll pan; line with parchment or waxed paper and grease paper.

Stir together the flour, sugar, baking powder, and salt in a large bowl. Add the butter, 2 eggs, and the vanilla to the dry ingredients and beat with an electric mixer on high speed until fluffy. Separate the remaining 2 eggs. Place the whites in a small bowl and beat the yolks into the batter.

With clean beaters, beat the egg whites at high speed until they are stiff; fold beaten whites into the batter just until no white streaks remain.

Spread batter into the prepared pan and bake until the center springs back when lightly pressed, about 15 minutes.

Sift confectioners' sugar over a linen towel that has been spread out on a work surface; invert cake onto towel. Quickly, remove parchment, trim off crisp cake edges, spread cake with jam, and roll up using towel as an aid. Tightly roll cake in towel and set aside, open side down, until completely cool, about 30 minutes. Transfer to serving plate and slice crosswise.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Okay - THAT is what I want at the NC Game Day for my birthday!  Rel, take notes!



Glad you find the prospect of jelly cake enticing. My job in this thread is complete.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 15, 2005)

I still want help to the car with this pumpkin pie...


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 15, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I still want help to the car with this pumpkin pie...



 I believe Rel is the expert at helping lesbians carry pumpkins.

*laughs*  Ohhh... I *heart* Rel.


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 15, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> and eat like 7 bowls of Mini-Wheats.




Livin' large, QD. 

"I think I'll spend my day off gorging on breakfast cereal that resembles, and tastes like, tiny haybales."


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Livin' large, QD.
> 
> "I think I'll spend my day off gorging on breakfast cereal that resembles, and tastes like, tiny haybales."




Considering the amount of fiber she's consuming, I only think half the day will be spent eating. The other half......


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 15, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Considering the amount of fiber she's consuming, I only think half the day will be spent eating. The other half......




I think that was mentioned in the "Best SNL Sketches" thread: "Super Colon Blow."


----------



## reveal (Sep 15, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> I think that was mentioned in the "Best SNL Sketches" thread: "Super Colon Blow."




You mean this?    

http://www.rpgcentric.com/files/colonblow.mpg


----------



## Evilhalfling (Sep 15, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Jelly, like any kind of jelly that you like making PBJs with can be made into a cake (Grape, Apricot, etc.). The bottom layer of the cake is cake, followed by jelly, followed by more cake, followed by more jelly, followed by more cake and finally Whipped cream spread on top.




Where is the layer of roast beef and peas? mmmm. good.


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> I still want help to the car with this pumpkin pie...




I'm afraid that Queen D has put me out of business by declaring that particular phrase a euphamism for "teh naughty".  Since I'm married and you've declared yourself a "no wang zone", I'm afraid you'll have to find other help.

But do take pictures!


----------



## Del (Sep 16, 2005)

All this sugar addiction. My word.

*finishes his bag of sour cream and onion Lays*


----------



## mojo1701 (Sep 16, 2005)

Del said:
			
		

> All this sugar addiction. My word.
> 
> *finishes his bag of sour cream and onion Lays*




Hey, I have some of those!


----------



## Del (Sep 16, 2005)

mojo1701 said:
			
		

> Hey, I have some of those!




Lays are the best. Not as good as they were when the brand was new, though.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm afraid that Queen D has put me out of business by declaring that particular phrase a euphamism for "teh naughty".  Since I'm married and you've declared yourself a "no wang zone", I'm afraid you'll have to find other help.
> 
> But do take pictures!



Got it.  Want drawings too?


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Got it.  Want drawings too?




Of course!  And fingerpainting as well.  If you're into that.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Of course!  And fingerpainting as well.  If you're into that.



 I hear Rel is pretty good with a video camera... Hot Lesbian Finger Painting... sounds like a money-maker to me.


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Hot Lesbian Finger Painting...




Something in my brain just went "pop".  I hope you're proud of yourself.


----------



## Del (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I hear Rel is pretty good with a video camera... Hot Lesbian Finger Painting... sounds like a money-maker to me.




Too late. Red Shoes Diaries did that.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> Something in my brain just went "pop".  I hope you're proud of yourself.



 I *am* proud of myself!  *chuckles*  I made Rel "pop" with a single post.  I'm talented!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I *am* proud of myself!  *chuckles*  I made Rel "pop" with a single post.  I'm talented!




Wow...there's a comment about you being talented and making men "pop" and then being proud of it that I'm just not going to make.....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Wow...there's a comment about you being talented and making men "pop" and then being proud of it that I'm just not going to make.....



 You're just jealous that you did no "popping."


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Ya


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 16, 2005)

Poping...ah beautiful poping.  *sigh*


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

are we trying to get the thread closed now?


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 16, 2005)

No I just have bad instincts generally.  I'll shut up now, safer that way.


----------



## Aris Dragonborn (Sep 16, 2005)

*wanders in*
Huh? This don't look like NTL.
*scratches head*
Hmm.



			
				Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Poping...ah beautiful poping. *sigh*




What is this 'poping' that you speak of?

Belay that. I don't wanna know.

*wanders off*


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 16, 2005)

Aris Dragonborn said:
			
		

> What is this 'poping' that you speak of?
> 
> Belay that. I don't wanna know.
> 
> *wanders off*




Poping: to Pope, to believe that you are the head of the Holy Roman Catholic Church.  Unless you ARE the Pope, it is usually seen as a form of mental delusion or dementia.  Ms. Acoma clearly in need of some time off.

I think Ms. Acoma is in severe need of help.  Perhaps Rel could take her away in his magic pumpkin.  Or she could go over to Queen D's while QD is playing hooky, and keep her company while the Universe is at work all day.  Yep, just the 2 of them alone all day.

Would the Universe Approve or Disapprove?


----------



## reveal (Sep 16, 2005)

Dear Penthouse Forum,

I never thought I'd read a thread like this....


----------



## kenobi65 (Sep 16, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Poping...ah beautiful poping.  *sigh*




Pumpkin poping?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

kenobi65 said:
			
		

> Pumpkin poping?



 That's what the Pope does on Halloween.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Man, this thread has taken quite the unusual turn.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

we need a hooky gameday...every one callls in sick to work to game....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Man, this thread has taken quite the unusual turn.



 See - I started this thread.  All threads that I start take an unusual turn.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> we need a hooky gameday...every one callls in sick to work to game....



  I'm up for it!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> See - I started this thread.  All threads that I start take an unusual turn.




no, I think its just you


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> no, I think its just you



 I think that the EN World perverts just like to follow me around and make me look bad!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think that the EN World perverts just like to follow me around and make me look bad!




Like you need the help.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> See - I started this thread.  All threads that I start take an unusual turn.



God Bless the Queen, long live the Queen.
Hail to the Queen, baby.

Please note that I am only hailing QD. It is possible to hail one individual while worshipping another.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I'm up for it!




its going to be in Ohio....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> its going to be in Ohio....



 Umm... I don't think so.  I happen to be a Queen... and as Queen, I demand that it be held in the DC-Metro Area!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> God Bless the Queen, long live the Queen.
> Hail to the Queen, baby.
> 
> Please note that I am only hailing QD. It is possible to hail one individual while worshipping another.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> its going to be in Ohio....



If the date is far enough in advance plenty of Enners just might show up. Color me there! may-buh.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think that the EN World perverts just like to follow me around and make me look bad!





Queen, Queen, Queen,

We never try to make you look bad.

Very, VERY, Naughty; Yes; Bad, Never!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

>



Have I made your day? Because right now I'm all giddy. You have definetely made mine. Then again, I'm an easy laugher (sometimes).


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Have I made your day? Because right now I'm all giddy. You have definetely made mine. Then again, I'm an easy laugher (sometimes).



 *grin*  A good hailing always makes my day!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Umm... I don't think so.  I happen to be a Queen... and as Queen, I demand that it be held in the DC-Metro Area!




tough noogies


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grin*  A good hailing always makes my day!



Your happiness brings me happiness.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> tough noogies



I have nae heard that one before.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *grin*  A good hailing always makes my day!




sigh...nope, too easy.....


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I have nae heard that one before.




it might be a midwestern thing, or it couyld just be a Crothian thing


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> it might be a midwestern thing, or it couyld just be a Crothian thing



my guess would be on the latter.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

I know Shotski is a Crothian thing, I know better living through bread is a Crothian thing, and I know that's not a train, its a bycycle is a Crothian thing.  But not sur eabout Tough Noogies.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> I know Shotski is a Crothian thing,...



Actually, I have heard other people use that word before.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> Actually, I have heard other people use that word before.




What context?  I use it when I want to say sh*t but can't due to the company around


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

I know the phrase "tought noogies."  To me - it's a 90's thing.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I know the phrase "tought noogies."  To me - it's a 90's thing.




so, like when you were ten?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, like when you were ten?



 Yep.  *flaunts her youth*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> What context?  I use it when I want to say sh*t but can't due to the company around



That context.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Yep.  *flaunts her youth*




Ah to be young and foolish....I'm just old and foolish now......


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Yep.  *flaunts her youth*



She is a pretty flower, isn't she. Like a desert rose, her beauty outshines everything for miles.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> That context.




so, obviously, I started a word revolution that has spread across these 48 states.....


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She is a pretty flower, isn't she. Like a desert rose, her beauty outshines everything for miles.



 *blush*  That was so sweet, Fru!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> She is a pretty flower, isn't she. Like a desert rose, her beauty outshines everything for miles.




So, she is pretty only by comparison to the lack of anything all around her??


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> *blush*  That was so sweet, Fru!



I say it because it is true. I'm so glad that we know each other on a personal level. GenCon makes me feel like I have firmed up friendships.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> So, she is pretty only by comparison to the lack of anything all around her??



Therer is beauty in everything. You must have seen a bed of roses deep in the desert away from civilization to have made that comment.  :\


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> so, obviously, I started a word revolution that has spread across these 48 states.....



ROFL! Apparently.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

the power of Crothian compels you....to I don't know, do something.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the power of Crothian compels you....to I don't know, do something.....



If it is any consolation, my face hurts from laughing at the psots you have posted in the last hour.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

I hereby declare this thread a subsidiary of the The Hive™.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> If it is any consolation, my face hurts from laughing at the psots you have posted in the last hour.




if your face hurts, you might be doing it wrong.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> if your face hurts, you might be doing it wrong.....



Too much smiling and laughing. What part of that do you not get?


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

the pain......I got it, but laughing till it hurts is something to be avoided.....


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> the pain......I got it, but laughing till it hurts is something to be avoided.....



Why?  It is a good kind of pain. If it feels good it must be right.


----------



## Vraille Darkfang (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I say it because it is true. I'm so glad that we know each other on a personal level.





Considering where this thread is gone (and where it is probablly going), that statement could be misconstrued.











Or, maybe not.  What happens at Gencon, Stays at Gencon.  Or are there pictures in the gallery?  (Not those sort of pictures!)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Vraille Darkfang said:
			
		

> Or, maybe not.  What happens at Gencon, Stays at Gencon.  Or are there pictures in the gallery?  (Not those sort of pictures!)



Yes, there are *nice* pictures in the gallery.


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

I'm shocked, SHOCKED I tell you, at the turn this thread has taken.  Crothian and Frukathka both posting lots of short posts in quick succession?  Unbelieveable!  Nigh unto outrageous!

Never saw it coming!


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm shocked, SHOCKED I tell you, at the turn this thread has taken.  Crothian and Frukathka both posting lots of short posts in quick succession?  Unbelieveable!  Nigh unto outrageous!
> 
> Never saw it coming!



Well, what can you do. Posting happens.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think that the EN World perverts just like to follow me around and make me look bad!



I can't help it I'm a pervert!  And no we don't try and make you look bad, you do that all by yourself...and becareful typing with all that pumpkin stuff all over your hands...gutting pumpkins is hard messy work.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> I'm shocked, SHOCKED I tell you, at the turn this thread has taken.  Crothian and Frukathka both posting lots of short posts in quick succession?  Unbelieveable!  Nigh unto outrageous!
> 
> Never saw it coming!




No one expects the Spanish Inquisition!!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Frukathka said:
			
		

> I hereby declare this thread a subsidiary of the The Hive™.



 Probably for the best.  *fixes heading*


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Probably for the best.  *fixes heading*




That is NOT FAIR!  I don't, as a matter of course, participate in hivemind threads.  Now you've gone and made me a retroactive oathbreaker.  

You may atone by taking off your clothes.  Lady Acoma will check to make sure you've done your pennance.


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> That is NOT FAIR!  I don't, as a matter of course, participate in hivemind threads.  Now you've gone and made me a retroactive oathbreaker.
> 
> You may atone by taking off your clothes.  Lady Acoma will check to make sure you've done your pennance.



 I don't think The Universe would approve.  Something about swearing an oath to be faithful or something...


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> That is NOT FAIR!  I don't, as a matter of course, participate in hivemind threads.  Now you've gone and made me a retroactive oathbreaker.
> 
> You may atone by taking off your clothes.  Lady Acoma will check to make sure you've done your pennance.



Woo!  Yay Me! *gets out pencils, chalk, and finger paints*


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Probably for the best.  *fixes heading*



Oh definitely. My army of robots will enforce thread retrofitting.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> Woo!  Yay Me! *gets out pencils, chalk, and finger paints*



Oooh....finger paints.....mmmmmm.....


----------



## Rel (Sep 16, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I don't think The Universe would approve.  Something about swearing an oath to be faithful or something...




Even The Universe is powerless before the might of *HOT LESBIAN FINGERPAINTING!*


(Trust me, I'm a dude, he won't mind.)


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Rel said:
			
		

> (Trust me, I'm a dude, he won't mind.)



You're a dude? Wow. Coolage.


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 16, 2005)

*nods pointing up* See it's all good, Rel said so.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 16, 2005)

Lady_Acoma said:
			
		

> *nods pointing up* See it's all good, Rel said so.



Yay, goodness. I think.


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> I think that the EN World perverts just like to follow me around and make me look bad!



::looks around quickly:: I was *NOT* following her! I swear! I wasn't! Did not!


----------



## reveal (Sep 17, 2005)

DaveStebbins said:
			
		

> ::looks around quickly:: I was *NOT* following her! I swear! I wasn't! Did not!




Be quiet; she'll see us! Just keep low.


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2005)

T

I'm a tree!!!


----------



## Lady_Acoma (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm a....I'm a....

Oh heck I'm obvious, look at me I'm a pervert!


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm playing D&D again, it's still fun!


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> Be quiet; she'll see us! Just keep low.



 That's what you think!  You just wait until I level up - I'm putting all of my skill points in Spot... then I'll see you ... and you'll be sorry!!


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2005)

Guys looks likes her listen skill is pretty good since she obviously heard reveal


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 17, 2005)

I'm a 2nd level druid now! HA! Death to to the evil forest despoiling Gobbos!!!


----------



## reveal (Sep 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Guys looks likes her listen skill is pretty good since she obviously heard reveal




WHAT?! HOW?!


----------



## reveal (Sep 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> That's what you think!  You just wait until I level up - I'm putting all of my skill points in Spot... then I'll see you ... and you'll be sorry!!




I'm not too hard to spot. I'll be this guy:


----------



## Crothian (Sep 17, 2005)

reveal said:
			
		

> WHAT?! HOW?!





my guess is the name...reveal is a good name for someone hiding!!!


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 17, 2005)

Hi again Sir Osis. Did you find your tinfoil hat?


----------



## Queen_Dopplepopolis (Sep 17, 2005)

Crothian said:
			
		

> Guys looks likes her listen skill is pretty good since she obviously heard reveal



 Women have a huge gender bonus to listen checks against men.  It's how we are able to detect (and harangue you for) your thoughts before you even think them.


----------



## Sir Osis of Liver (Sep 17, 2005)

Steve Jung said:
			
		

> Hi again Sir Osis. Did you find your tinfoil hat?





Never leave home without it, although my new character can't really wear metal armor...


----------



## Steve Jung (Sep 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Women have a huge gender bonus to listen checks against men.  It's how we are able to detect (and harangue you for) your thoughts before you even think them.



It looks like I'll need that tinfoil hat soon.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Women have a huge gender bonus to listen checks against men.  It's how we are able to detect (and harangue you for) your thoughts before you even think them.



Aint that the truth. I swear my mom can hear me even through 4 feet of walls.


----------



## Rel (Sep 17, 2005)

Queen_Dopplepopolis said:
			
		

> Women have a huge gender bonus to listen checks against men.  It's how we are able to detect (and harangue you for) your thoughts before you even think them.




Conversely, men have a huge circumstance penalty to listen checks against women.  Especially when we're on the computer or watching sports.

You can tell we're "Taking 1" on the roll when we continue to look at the screen in question, nod and say, "Uh huh."


----------



## randomling (Sep 18, 2005)

*pokes head in* I think I need Hivemind silliness tonight. Bloody world.

How's everyone?


----------



## Ashwyn (Sep 18, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> *pokes head in* I think I need Hivemind silliness tonight. Bloody world.
> 
> How's everyone?



I'm fine. Not feeling too silly though, I'm afraid.


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 18, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> How's everyone?



I'm fine How is Randomling on this fine Sunday afternoon?


----------



## DaveStebbins (Sep 19, 2005)

randomling said:
			
		

> How's everyone?



Tired. Party last night that ran past two, was too hyped up to sleep much, went in and worked until six, then worked out. Cooling down now before hitting the shower. Party was so good, and everyone had such a great time, that the host is already planning another one or two in the next six weeks.   

-Dave


----------



## Angel Tarragon (Sep 19, 2005)

Dave be mired, Dave be tired, Dave take a shower and fall asleep mighty quick.


----------



## ssampier (Sep 19, 2005)

The last time I played Hooky I traveled to Las Vegas.

I guess technically it was a vacation or something, but I didn't get paid for it.


----------

